# GM Announces Customer GTO.R Details



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*GM Announces Customer GTO.R Details* 
11/15/2005








Customer versions of the Pontiac GTO.R race cars that successfully debuted in this year's GT class of the Grand American Rolex Series are now being offered for sale by GM Racing. Identical to the #64 and #65 Pontiac GTO.Rs that TRG campaigned in the latter half of the 2005 season of the Rolex Series, the cars will be deliverable by December 16th, 2005 and will be available for the Test Days at Daytona International Speedway January 4 through 7, 2006. 
"The Pontiac GTO.R has firmly established itself as a strong competitor in the GT class of the Rolex Series," said Mark Kent, director of GM Racing. "After entering the series mid-season, the two TRG cars scored four wins, three additional podium finishes and two poles in eight races. 

"We're now offering this winning car to teams at prices comparable to those of other GT class race cars - which means significantly less than comparable professional standard race cars in other series," Kent said. "The Grand American Series concept and rules not only provide extremely close and competitive racing but also enable us to offer this GTO.R package as the basis of a remarkably cost-effective race season for a professional team." 

A complete vehicle (excluding engine management and data system) will be offered to customer teams for $275,000 with a required spares package (suspension, body and driveline components) for an additional $100,000. 

*The race cars will include the following:* 

Complete chassis systems, including suspension, brakes, steering and interior systems 
Penske triple adjustable 8760 series dampers 
Cockpit adjustable front and rear anti-roll bars 
AP Racing endurance calipers and rotors with PFC-01 brake pads 
1 set of Fikse 3-piece 11.5" x 18" wheels and 1 set of Hoosier GT tires 
Pratt & Miller FIA approved racing seat 
Xtrac 399GT 5 speed sequential transaxle with Daytona gear ratio sets 
Complete chassis and engine management electrical wiring loom 
GM Racing prepared data acquisition wiring loom excluding Motec ADL2 data logger and instrumentation. 
ADD IPU-16 Power system 
1 set of alignment bars 
GM Racing prepared and sealed production-based LS2 engine 
o Engine wiring harness for Bosch MS 4.0 
o A-plate with scavenge pump drive mounting 
o Scavenge pump assembly including cast pan and manifold 
o ATI damper with machined hub 
o Camshaft sprocket and reluctor rings compatible with Bosch MS 4.0 
o Engine control sensors compatible with Bosch MS 4.0 
o Fuel rail, coolant and oil fittings compatible with GTO.R vehicle 
o Engine to be dyno verified by GM Racing prior to shipment 
Customers may supply their own engine management, communications and data systems as well as driver cooling systems and ballast or purchase this equipment from GM Racing at additional cost. 

*GM Racing will also provide technical support to all approved GTO.R customer teams, including:* 

Access to all vehicle lab test, track test and vehicle setup information 
Access to vehicle performance updates 
Distributed engine hardware and calibration support 
Distributed chassis engineering support that includes aerodynamic and vehicle setup, data analysis and vehicle simulation assistance


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Anybody got 275 grand I can borrow?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

oh sure, here ya go, got it right here in my wallet. lol


----------



## Purple People Eater (Aug 3, 2005)

Well i supposes i could sell the house and move into a trailer. Think the wife would mind a 275k car?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

do you really think after you did all that she would still be your wife?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Can I get one with a Monaro nose?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

if not, im sure you would modify it! lol


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

Not $275K, try $375K, you forgot the "required spares package". But at that price, what's the diff?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

maybe that slow guy could get it, he pays cash for everything!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

What type of sound system does it come with? LOL. Also I am going to need the yellow guages in mine.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

dealernut said:


> What type of sound system does it come with? LOL. Also I am going to need the yellow guages in mine.


sound system? whatever mufflers are on the exhaust, man !!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

think they allow payment 50$ a week? lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

think you will live long enough to pay it off?


----------

